# Amplificador American Pro modelo VS 1405 solicito diagrama.



## namecusein (Ene 18, 2012)

Estimados miembros de éste foro tengan un cordial saludo, solicito de su amable ayuda con el diagrama de éste amplificador, gracias.


----------

